
Twitter Wants An Interest Graph: Now Tracking Your Browsing To Make Suggestions - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/17/twitter-wants-an-interest-graph/
======
dude_abides
Here's an unsolicited advice to Twitter, if they really want to increase
signal to noise and improve user experience:

    
    
      Just go and acquire Flipboard whatever the price
    

Honestly, I have never once browsed Twitter via the Twitter client ever since
I discovered the joy of browsing on Flipboard.

~~~
dwynings
I'm sure it's been considered – Mike McCue (Flipboard's Founder) is on
Twitter's board of directors.

~~~
brandnewlow
Expected to step down because of all the looming conflicts:
[http://allthingsd.com/20120507/exclusive-flipboard-ceo-
mccue...](http://allthingsd.com/20120507/exclusive-flipboard-ceo-mccue-likely-
to-step-down-from-twitter-board-over-potential-future-conflicts-or-closer-
cooperation/)

------
earl
Note that twitter has something most ad networks don't: they can tie web
browsing to a login and email address, and quite often to a mobile phone.

